# Chuckeye fajitas



## 007bond-jb (Sep 11, 2007)

With other Mexican stuff. 

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EC4x7pKvRFY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EC4x7pKvRFY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 11, 2007)

Killer Mexican food JB. I love that kind of cookin.!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif] Oh, and I noticed you're a smart gringo.. you cook the flour tortillas !!!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 11, 2007)

JB you gotta put dem peppers and onion in the bag with the marinade...
You beating your meat on the video was a little disturbing   
How was the Salas BoY


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah I know McCormik fajita seasoning got onion & bellpepper in it.
& ****** Boy I forgot to mention in the credits That I used some of Wittdogs salsa in the rice mix. The wife said its the best she ever tasted. Thats some good stuff Dave. It would have been great on the enchiladas too But I'm saving the rest for a special pop fest


----------



## john a (Sep 13, 2007)

JB,

Here's your chance. Saw an article in todays paper about Rachel Ray running some kind of contest called "So you think you can cook". Cannot find anything on line about it, keep your eyes open.


----------



## BONE HEADS (Sep 13, 2007)

Another fine looking meal JB looks like the only thing missing was a couple of margaritas.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome JB...Awesome.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice looking grub JB.  Where is that link ?


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 13, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Nice looking grub JB.  Where is that link ?



http://rachaelray.fanrocket.com/


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm Jonesing for a JB video. The connection down her is way too slow to get them to load.

This is the ONLY thing bad about this vacation. Trust me boy..I can COPE


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 13, 2007)

Fine job there JB.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 13, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Cliff H.":1wshanc8]Nice looking grub JB.  Where is that link ? :D[/quote]
> 
> [url="http://rachaelray.fanrocket.com/ said:
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 13, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> 007bond-jb":1rwh3z12][quote="Cliff H.":1rwh3z12]Nice looking grub JB.  Where is that link ? :D[/quote]
> 
> [url="http://rachaelray.fanrocket.com/ said:
> 
> ...


----------



## john a (Sep 13, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Cliff H.":njpjizox]Nice looking grub JB.  Where is that link ? :D[/quote]
> 
> [url="http://rachaelray.fanrocket.com/ said:
> 
> ...


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 13, 2007)

JB and Racheal Ray would be crazy.. You would have to tell her, "listen to me girl!" Send a video JB... One of the ones you made everything from scratch.. I could see it now.. A limo pulls up and the door opens and out come JB in his mafia suit.. I bet you could win bro..!! JB 08


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 14, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> 007bond-jb":1mnaqxdd][quote="Cliff H.":1mnaqxdd]Nice looking grub JB.  Where is that link ? :D[/quote]
> 
> [url="http://rachaelray.fanrocket.com/ said:
> 
> ...


----------



## BONE HEADS (Sep 14, 2007)

First JB versus Rachek Ray, then the main event JB THE IRON CHEF
Ican't wait!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 14, 2007)

I hope you get in JB.  It will be first cooking show were the host gets bleeped.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 14, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I hope you get in JB.  It will be first cooking show were the host gets bleeped.



Nawww.

*Anthony Bourdain*

       


But I'd still rather see JB than him.


----------



## john a (Sep 14, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Cliff H.":20m51lps][quote="007bond-jb":20m51lps][quote="Cliff H.":20m51lps]Nice looking grub JB.  Where is that link ? :D[/quote]
> 
> [url="http://rachaelray.fanrocket.com/ said:
> 
> ...


----------

